# BE temp



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what the default PID temp on the BE is, please?

The manual tells me how to adjust it up and down, but it doesn't say anywhere (that I can find) what the default temp actually is.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Odd that. I thought that it did mention 90 some degrees but your correct it doesn't state what it actually is. There are various ideas around about ideal brew temperatures so the aim will be for it to meet what ever Sage reckon in that area. I'm sure i have seen mention of 90 some degrees some where or the other. Probably one of their own videos.

I played around with this setting on mine and concluded it didn't make any significant difference so reset it. What may make a significant difference is preheating the portafilter. It may get hot enough if just left in empty with the machine on. Pass I switched mine on and off as needed and had no interest in waiting before making a coffee. So I fitted an empty pressurised single basket and run most of a shot through it. That got it far too hot to touch using a minimal amount of water. An amazon portafilter extract tool makes it easy to get the basket out. Also good for getting the grouphead seal out.

Theory says the portafilter should be at 80C or so when a shot is pulled. Sage mention preheating it in all of their manuals. Good luck with the methods they suggest.

To be honest I miss mine now I am using a DB but I no longer try a new bean every couple of months. On a BE the razor tool really is an asset for that. It gives a base weight to alter a little later on but adequate for setting the grinder.

John

-


----------

